# Fresh Fish



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

I have the benefit of living in a city with several farmers' markets nearby. Bella, our Chi, is on a raw diet, so that makes it easy to source a wide variety of raw food for her. My question is about fish. The farmers markets have several types of whole, fresh fish for pretty cheap (whiting, mackeral, mullets, snapper, sardines, carp, talapia, eel and the list goes on) -- I'm talking like 1$ to 3$ per pound. They also have live shellfish like blue crabs, shrimp and crayfish for great prices. 

Right now, Bella is on a diet of chicken hearts, gizzards, necks, backs, livers, quarters, wings, tenderloins and ground chicken. She also gets beef liver, beef kidneys, pork liver and pork kidneys (she won't eat organ meat raw, so I have to soak it and boil it before she'll eat it). She also gets two tablespoons of a veggie/egg mix of spinach, carrots, red cabbage, celery, broccoli and eggs with every meal. And I throw in a mix of canned sardines (packed in water) every now and then.

I know it isn't recommended to feed things like Salmon, but does anyone have any experience or advice on feeding whole fresh fish to Chihuahuas? I want to keep Bella's diet varied and exciting, so any advice or guidance would be appreciated....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed oily fish once a week or so, it is a great source of Omega 3 which may be lacking in farmed meats.
I mostly feed sprats, which are the perfect size for a Chi, or whitebait, and occasionally sardines, mackerel, trout etc.
I always freeze fish first, and feed whole (halved if a big fish like a sardine) and still partially frozen. They prefer it that way, and many dogs will regurgitate fish (which is truly unpleasant lol) and feeding partially frozen helps with this. The other way is to chop it up tiny and add to something minced. Some dogs love fish, some dogs hate it, if you have a hater, hiding it in something strong like tripe is a good idea.
BTW the diet you are feeding is very chicken heavy, I would aim for at least four different proteins regularly, more when possible and definitely look at adding some red meat.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the reason behind NOT feeding salmon? I just purchased wild caught salmon filet pieces for my chihuahuas. I don't feed them raw but I do broil it in the oven. They love it I usually mix with a baked sweet potato or baby carrots.


----------



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tips on feeding a more varied meat diet. It's true that outside of organ meat, I have been heavy on the chicken. Aside from beef, what else would you recommend?


As for the salmon issue, I have seen a bunch of articles, but here is one I recently read.... Salmon Poisoning Disease


----------



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

And thanks for the fish recommendations. Sprats are really cheap at the farmers market so I will try that.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Salmon is perfectly safe if cooked or from other geographical areas, I feed UK farmed salmon sometimes.
As for variety, any thing you have access to really. I feed chicken, turkey, beef, lamb, and pork regularly, duck, rabbit, venison, and various game birds (mostly pheasant, sometimes pigeon or quail) when I can, and very occasionally goat.
Try a small amount of any new protein first, to make sure it agrees.


----------



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Salmon is perfectly safe if cooked or from other geographical areas, I feed UK farmed salmon sometimes.
> As for variety, any thing you have access to really. I feed chicken, turkey, beef, lamb, and pork regularly, duck, rabbit, venison, and various game birds (mostly pheasant, sometimes pigeon or quail) when I can, and very occasionally goat.
> Try a small amount of any new protein first, to make sure it agrees.


What cuts of beef and lamb do you use?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Whatever i can find cheaply usually lol.
Beef heart, cheek, and tongue are always cheap, they often get steaks etc that are short-dated as well.
They quite often have lamb ribs (eaten entirely) and lamb necks (which they mostly strip) lamb hearts are a big favourite.


----------

